# METAL FLAKE FABRIC



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

wus up guys im looking for metal flake material to do some seats i cant find it any were any one know were i can find it


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

Zodiac metal flake vinyl. Do a search,it usually cost about 50$ a yard.
I had my seat covered with it :biggrin:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:|


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@May 17 2010, 10:07 PM~17521285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS REALLY GOOD ON THAT BIKE WITH SOME FLAKE, BUT I WOULD NOT DO IT IN MASS, JUST LOOKS TO GHETTO FAB.

ALL YOU NEED NEXT IS LONG TOES NAILS


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 18 2010, 07:18 PM~17532559
> *LOOKS REALLY GOOD ON THAT BIKE WITH SOME FLAKE, BUT I WOULD NOT DO IT IN MASS, JUST LOOKS TO GHETTO FAB.
> 
> ALL YOU NEED NEXT IS LONG TOES NAILS
> *



*I have that* :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 57F100_@May 17 2010, 08:47 PM~17521002
> *wus up guys im looking for metal flake material to do some seats i cant find it any were any one know were i can find it
> *


Just say NO :nono: I've seen samples, i think it'd look tacky as hell in the interior of a car


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 57F100_@May 17 2010, 08:47 PM~17521002
> *wus up guys im looking for metal flake material to do some seats i cant find it any were any one know were i can find it
> *



What are the seats for ? If your seat is metal flake vinyl , Your ride has no top or doors. :biggrin:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

the arm rest in our tattoo shop have that material on it. it looks good on those because they are small. i would not use it on a car. it would be to ghetto looking.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

this place has it. in the vinyl section.
http://www.distinctivefabric.com/fabric.php?product=CRVELV2


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 20 2010, 11:02 PM~17556532
> *Just say NO :nono: I've seen samples, i think it'd look tacky as hell in the interior of a car
> *


I seen some seats done in it at an upholstry shop...... been sitting there for 4 years the guys said. He said the guy came and seen that they were done but aint been back since :rofl: 



I wonder why :rofl: :rofl:


----------

